# Man rescued trying to cross the Atlantic in a dinghy



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Anybody can circumnavigate in a San Juan 24...this guy tried to cross the Atlantic in a dinghy. 

Man Rescued Trying To Sail To US In £300 Dinghy


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this guy mentally ill? Really, is he? I hope they evaluated him.

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Is this guy mentally ill? Really, is he? I hope they evaluated him.
> 
> MedSailor


His only nav aid was a street map of Southhampton. I think so. Hope he gets help.


----------



## Pupil2Prodigy (Sep 10, 2014)

that's nuts


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Just shows that adventurers should take a more realistic approach to their dreams,)Damm, did it again.)


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

We all hope he did get help http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...lor-rescued-5-miles-into-3-000-mile-trip.html


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

The story implies he'd have been OK if he just had that lifejacket.
Besides we ALL know he should have used a laser.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Nah he would have been fine with a snipe they have a spray deflecting strip on bow


----------



## hernando (Sep 9, 2014)

sounds like a Top Gear challenge


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

hernando said:


> sounds like a Top Gear challenge


Junkyard wars Watch Junkyard Wars Season 4 Episode 4 S4E4 Boats


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

"Aside from that, he had a passport containing a US visa, hot dogs, beans and a bag of biscuits." He was not totally nuts, just a desperate Bulgarian trying to get to US on the cheap.


----------

